# canon 35-350L



## wickidwombat (May 23, 2012)

anyone got or used one of these?
how are they i've seen one cheap i'm thinking of grabbing
I have had the 28-300L previously which i sold 
just wondering how the older 35-350 behaves

cheers


----------



## newbie808 (May 23, 2012)

Just curious as to why you sold the 28-300?
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## wickidwombat (May 23, 2012)

i sold it and got a 300 f4L IS since i used it mostly at 300 and the f4 is such a sweet lens
and had much faster lenses that covered the rest of the range
but i often shoot with the 24-105 in very dirty locations where i dont want to take my good gear
however there are always some eagles flying around these locations that always tease me by staying out of range of the 105 so i though maybe a cheap one of these might be handy to take to those places


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 23, 2012)

Still have my 28-300mm, IQ is similar to the 24-105mm. May still sell it at some point, but I got it quite cheap (used) so that's not an issue - would likely fetch a profit. Going to see how it does on the 1D X first, and since I'll likely pick up a 24-70 II, I'll evaluate at that point the tradeoff between the convenience of the 28-300 vs the IQ of the 24-70 II + 70-200 II. 

Mt. Spokane has/had a 35-350L, IIRC he liked it. I know he's posted pics from that lens in a few threads previously. Perhaps he'll chime in...


----------



## Razor2012 (May 23, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Still have my 28-300mm, IQ is similar to the 24-105mm. May still sell it at some point, but I got it quite cheap (used) so that's not an issue - would likely fetch a profit. Going to see how it does on the 1D X first, and since I'll likely pick up a 24-70 II, I'll evaluate at that point the tradeoff between the convenience of the 28-300 vs the IQ of the 24-70 II + 70-200 II.
> 
> Mt. Spokane has/had a 35-350L, IIRC he liked it. I know he's posted pics from that lens in a few threads previously. Perhaps he'll chime in...



I'm betting on the II's combo.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 23, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> I'm betting on the II's combo.



Perhaps - but, juggling two lenses (24-105 + 70-200 II) on outings with two toddlers is why I got the 28-300mm in the first place...


----------



## Razor2012 (May 23, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Razor2012 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm betting on the II's combo.
> ...



True, but if the 24-70II is even close to the specs, a person is probably going to have a hard time putting it down.


----------



## katwil (May 23, 2012)

I can’t compare it with the 28-300 because I’ve never used one of those, but I’m very happy with my 35-350. My primary reason to get the lens was for daytime sporting events, and for that it has worked very well. I’ve had no issues with dust being sucked into the lens via the push-pull zoom. The one area that might be of concern would be the push-pull. I can see where that mechanism could get sticky or not stay locked down.


----------



## lol (May 23, 2012)

I had a 35-350L for a time as I wanted something like the 100-400L but with more on the wide angle end. On the long end wide open, it seemed decent compared to the 100-400L but it did lack a little less sparkle. Not sure how to describe it. It didn't feel soft, but still somehow less clear.

I didn't keep my sample though, fortunately obtained through a dealer so I could easily return it. It was very old and well used, the zoom mechanism was sticking and the AF sometimes went funny too. So make sure to check any used samples thoroughly before buying. I'd definitely consider another one if I saw it in good condition and price.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 24, 2012)

is $500 cheap or expensive for this lens?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 24, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> is $500 cheap or expensive for this lens?



Cheap, assuming it's in good condition. I've seen them in the $1100-1300 range.


----------



## Axilrod (May 24, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> is $500 cheap or expensive for this lens?



Very cheap, last one I saw was listed for $1650 (which is a little high IMO), but like Neuro said, $1100-$1300ish is pretty standard. You don't have much to lose, still cheaper than even an EF-S 15-85mm.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 24, 2012)

sweet thanks for the info


----------

